# First Cat!!!!!



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to everone on this site that helped me the last few months. I caught my first bobcat today. I owe alot of this sweeet memory to you guys!


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

congrats...

:beer:

cya
:sniper:


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

good job


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Way to go! What set did ya get 'em in?


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i remember my first cat took me 2 seasons t get him got him the last day of the season


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I caught it with a dirt hole set with rabbit parts for bait. I made a small bird lure out of turkey feathers and thin copper wire and a cotton ball for the gland lure in the middle ot it. Hung it directly over th trap on some pretty heavy copper wire that I dyed with my traps so it would stay over the set in the wind but still flutter a bit. Also used some cat urine on the backing. :beer:


----------

